# Star Citizen?



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 13, 2014)

So...

Anyone here who's into Star Citizen?


----------



## MannDude (Jun 13, 2014)

EDIT: I Googled it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Citizen

Answer: nope.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 13, 2014)

I thought this was going to be a vote for best member.


----------



## ndelaespada (Jun 13, 2014)

Had to google it too..


----------



## MartinD (Jun 13, 2014)

HalfEatenPie: forever alone.


----------



## Shados (Jun 13, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> So...
> 
> Anyone here who's into Star Citizen?


I have a mighty fine collection of internet spaceships. Which reminds me, I need to download the Arena module in my VM at some point...


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 13, 2014)

Star Citizen scammers! They promise instant setup. THEY LIE!  I wait 10 minutes for my VPS so I file PayPal dispute.  SCAMMERS THEN CANCEL MY VPS!  I looking for new host now.  Suggest me offshore VPS with over 4GB of RAM that ignore abuse and allow torrents and minecraft, and have 90 day refund policy.  I can pay $2 monthly.  

tl;dr I've never been a computer/video game player


----------



## tonyg (Jun 13, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Star Citizen scammers! They promise instant setup. THEY LIE!  I wait 10 minutes for my VPS so I file PayPal dispute.  SCAMMERS THEN CANCEL MY VPS!  I looking for new host now.  Suggest me offshore VPS with over 4GB of RAM that ignore abuse and allow torrents and minecraft, and have 90 day refund policy.  I can pay $2 monthly.
> 
> tl;dr I've never been a computer/video game player


Too freakin funny...I love the "Suggest me" me part!


----------



## KS_Phillip (Jun 13, 2014)

Shados said:


> I have a mighty fine collection of internet spaceships. Which reminds me, I need to download the Arena module in my VM at some point...


Same


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 14, 2014)

:lol:  haha yeah I guess this could have been asked better.



Shados said:


> I have a mighty fine collection of internet spaceships. Which reminds me, I need to download the Arena module in my VM at some point...





KS_Phillip said:


> Same


I only have the Aurora LN from a while ago.  Haha what ships do you guys have?


----------



## Shados (Jun 14, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> :lol:  haha yeah I guess this could have been asked better.
> 
> I only have the Aurora LN from a while ago.  Haha what ships do you guys have?


Had to go open up my hangar and check - I backed the original KickStarter at the Colonel level (Hornet F7C+), then have been adding stuff on ever since.

In some sort of vaguely historical order:


Hornet F7C+ (Colonel original kickstarter backer package), later upgraded via add-on to the F7C-S Hornet Ghost (stealth variant)
Drake Interplanetary Cutlass (Pirate Pack)
RSI Constellation
Origin Jumpworks 300I, later upgraded via add-on to the 315p Explorer variant
MISC Freelancer
RSI Aurora, later upgraded via add-on to the Aurora LX variant
Origin 350R Racer
Origin M50 Interceptor
Drake Interplanetary Caterpillar
RSI Aurora LN

All of them have the lifetime insurance of course . Also have the F7A Military Hornet upgrade - unlike most of the upgrade add-ons, this is an ingame package applicable to any of the F7 Hornet variants, it's a cosmetic model/geometry + skin upgrade, essentially).

I may end up having more before this is released, but this is unlikely. Also have a small Organization going with some friends; small because it's hard to get bros to buy-in to unreleased stuff .


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 14, 2014)

Holy crap!  I don't think I ever got to Star Citizen during the Kickstarter times so I ended up getting the RSI Aurora LN after it was already funded.

Totally jealous of your list of ships @Shados.  That must have cost a good bunch!


----------



## Shados (Jun 14, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Holy crap!  I don't think I ever got to Star Citizen during the Kickstarter times so I ended up getting the RSI Aurora LN after it was already funded.
> 
> Totally jealous of your list of ships @Shados.  That must have cost a good bunch!



YESSSSS. Prompting jealous from people on the internet was roughly 95% of the reason I got them . Yeah, they did, but it's not as wallet-destroying buying them individually over a long period of time, thankfully. Mainly I just really want to see this game made & done right - the RSI guys have consistently made design decisions that match or exceed what I would want in this kind of game, so I'm pretty super excited.


----------

